# Soon To Be New Owner - Am I Getting A Good Deal?



## Julieu (Jul 15, 2007)

We are buying our very first RV - a 26RKS and it is beautiful. The entire RV experience is new to us and I'm not sure if we're getting a good deal. The Dealer's offer i $23,900 for a 2007. When we hesitated a bit the dealer (of course) says "Well, what kind of price did YOU have in mind? I'm sad to say we have no idea.
I would appreciate any advise given. Thanks.

Julie U


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi JulieU
















to Outbackers! 

That price sounds really high









Call Holman RV in Cincinatti, Ohio or Lakeshore RV in Michigan for pricing. Get a quote and then take it to your dealer to see if they can come close.

Where are you located and what dealership are you talking to?

** on edit**

Just did an online price inquiry at Holman RV and their price was $17,451.00








I would offer your dealer $18,500.00 and see what they say...


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers JulieU









The price sounds a little high, depending on where you're located. You might want to contact Lakeshore RV for a quote. They have MSRP listed on their website, but if you contact them directly you'll get a MUCH lower price quote. Another place to check for prices is Holman Motors. You might also want to ask about shipping price from either Lakeshore or Holman, add that onto the trailer price they quote you and you'll have a reasonable offer to take up with your local dealer.


----------



## Julieu (Jul 15, 2007)

Dawn -
Thanks for the fast reply. We're in Chesapeake VA. I will call those dealers you mentioned - it would be good to have a reference point. Being a new RV owner I'd like to save all the $ I can on the RV itself as I've already got a shopping list a mile long for the fun stuff to go in it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Good advice, guys.

Prices vary widely depending upon the part of the country from which you hail. But it's always good to get a starting point and haggle from there.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

If you are from Chesapeake I am assuming you are looking to buy at Dixie Trailer Sales in NN. I just sent you a PM since I have tried to deal with them offering help. Let me know if you need something. I am in Williamsburg.

Darlene


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I am looking at the same model, - in the last two weeks. Two dealers offered $22,900 for 08's. The 2007's have a $500 rebate. I'm on the west coast which makes them at least $3000 more for shipping.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

JulieU said:


> We are buying our very first RV - a 26RKS and it is beautiful. The entire RV experience is new to us and I'm not sure if we're getting a good deal. The Dealer's offer i $23,900 for a 2007. When we hesitated a bit the dealer (of course) says "Well, what kind of price did YOU have in mind? I'm sad to say we have no idea.
> I would appreciate any advise given. Thanks.
> 
> Julie U


Hi, We just purchased a new 27RLS for $18,900 from Lakeside. It will be delivered this Friday. This price reflects a savings of $4280 over the best price that we could find. Of course we are paying for shipping to North Georgia, but that is only in the $900 dollar range. The salesman that we used was Jim, he was very helpful. So far all of the paperwork, correspondance, etc was a breeze. It was even easier, since my wife took care of it. Good Luck! Paul & Amy


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

We bought ours Used, here was the price the Dealer was asking for

26RS Model, 2005









http://picasaweb.google.com/MichaelG66/Tra...401422755333714


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, that's one big photo! So, that's what the dealer wanted, whatcha pay?

And, hey - look - there's an Outbackers.com sticker on it !!!



Oakraidr said:


> We bought ours Used, here was the price the Dealer was asking for
> 
> 26RS Model, 2005
> 
> ...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> And, hey - look - there's an Outbackers.com sticker on it !!!


Good eye Kevin!
Can anyone make out the name??


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I paid 19,500 for my 23KRS, which was still a pretty good deal compared to what other dealers wanted. After I owned my 23 for about a month I learned of this site and about Holman Motors. One day, just for S*@%# & giggles I got a price quote on a new 28 KRS (which is what I initially wanted) and they came back at 19,500. I slapped myself in the forehead







after that one. Next time I will definitely buy from either Lakeshore or Holman.

Mike


----------



## bikerdude&dudette (Jul 13, 2007)

julie,
we just ordered our 31kfw from dixie in newport news..you can call scott and talk to him about the model u are looking for...we got our fith wheel for 28500..ttl out the door..they have pretty good deals over here in newport news
steve, chuck the girls and jake(good boy)


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Just wanted to add that the standard rule of thumb when negotiating RV purchase price, you can expect to get them down from MSRP by 20-30% (25% avg).

That's without even knowing the competitions price.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> We are buying our very first RV - a 26RKS and it is beautiful. The entire RV experience is new to us and I'm not sure if we're getting a good deal. The Dealer's offer i $23,900 for a 2007. When we hesitated a bit the dealer (of course) says "Well, what kind of price did YOU have in mind? I'm sad to say we have no idea.
> I would appreciate any advise given. Thanks.
> 
> Julie U


Hi, We just purchased a new 27RLS for $18,900 from Lakeside. It will be delivered this Friday. This price reflects a savings of $4280 over the best price that we could find. Of course we are paying for shipping to North Georgia, but that is only in the $900 dollar range. The salesman that we used was Jim, he was very helpful. So far all of the paperwork, correspondance, etc was a breeze. It was even easier, since my wife took care of it. Good Luck! Paul & Amy
[/quote]
HEY, I was on vacation, my husband meant to say Lakeshore (not lakeside)







, see who does all the financial stuff in our home.....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers JulieU!

Great model choice you've got good taste!











> *Oakraidr*Posted Jul 15 2007, 09:34 PM We bought ours Used, here was the price the Dealer was asking for
> 
> 26RS Model, 2005
> 
> ...


I want to know what members name was on the Outback when you bought. . . .







Inquiring minds

Tami


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi.... and Welcome! I will just put my 2 cents in... we just bought a (New, last years model) 2006 Outback 27RLS (Sydney Edition), and paid $20,000.00. We are also new to RV'ing so we didn't know what to expect. I bet we could have gotten it for $19,300 if we had known better. But we were anxious, and we liked the dealership. I like the idea of giving them the $18,500.00 offer and go from there. And ask them to throw in a tire warranty for free. We did, and they said sure! ($300.00 warranty).

Good luck, and I hope you get a better price. And, you have found the best forum for Outbacker's. I have learned Sooooo Much from these wonderful people. I visit almost everyday to see what is new. It's like a big happy family here







.. Well, most of us are happy....










Let us know how it turns out!

Tom and Heidi


----------



## Michael (Jul 10, 2007)

JulieU said:


> We are buying our very first RV - a 26RKS and it is beautiful. The entire RV experience is new to us and I'm not sure if we're getting a good deal. The Dealer's offer i $23,900 for a 2007. When we hesitated a bit the dealer (of course) says "Well, what kind of price did YOU have in mind? I'm sad to say we have no idea.
> I would appreciate any advise given. Thanks.
> 
> Julie U


I recommend that you give a very close look at the hidden construction, e.g., interior cabinet/drawer structure and workmanship, also the openings made in the floor for furnace vents (if you have them.) I was quite disappointed in the degree of accuracy and workmanship I encountered (after I had bought the unit, a new 2005 25-RSS.)


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We got a quote from Lakeshore for our 2007 28RSDS ($19,500) last August and took it to Reines RV in Manassas, VA and they matched it.

Jessica


----------

